# Even the atheists....



## JB0704 (Sep 7, 2012)

....mix a little politics with their (lack of) faith.

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/...what-political-party-represents-me/?hpt=hp_t2



> The political lockout has left many nonbelievers asking, “What political party represents me?”



Is a political party supposed to represent you based on your religious perspective?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Is a political party supposed to represent you based on your religious perspective?


Only if there is not a political party that represents a persons religious perspective.

It seems to me that atheists want their share of the political "faith pie" too.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 7, 2012)

That was an interesting article. It is hard keeping politics seperate from religion. I guess you just have to go with the best of two evils so to speak or start a new party. Which party best represents Baptist or Mormons? Which party best represents Southerners, or women, or hunters, or unborn babies. You just have to look at which party caters to any special interest groups you are a part of. If I was in a group of people that preferred to sit home rather than work it might influence me to vote a certain way. It's hard not to think of ourselves but we should also vote for who will be best for the whole country too.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It seems to me that atheists want their share of the political "faith pie" too.



Yep.  But, when Christians do it, it is some kind-of unconstitutional abomination.

I don't like mixing faith in politics.  I believe the two should be completely seperate.  For me, at least, politics should be only about finances, personal and property rights, and defense, leaving morality and faith to the church and individual.  I just started the thread to point out that it happens from all sides.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 7, 2012)

I would prefer that religion politics never mix.  I think it better not to know a candidates religious philosophy.  It should not be an issue.  Those that do make it so and bring thier religious philosophy to the forefront, tell me they will put themselves and their beliefs before the interests of their constituents.  That is a serious problem for me.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 7, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Yep.  But, when Christians do it, it is some kind-of unconstitutional abomination.
> 
> I don't like mixing faith in politics.  I believe the two should be completely seperate.  For me, at least, politics should be only about finances, personal and property rights, and defense, leaving morality and faith to the church and individual.  I just started the thread to point out that it happens from all sides.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 7, 2012)

The only thing that suffers when belief is interjected into government  is liberty.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> I would prefer that religion politics never mix.  I think it better not to know a candidates religious philosophy.  It should not be an issue.



I agree. I have said it before, I don't care if a politician is an atheist, scientologist, mormon, muslim, budhist, Christian, whatever as long as they believe in free markets, secure borders, and sound fiscal policy. The personal stuff is a person's own business.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> The only thing that suffers when belief is interjected into government  is liberty.



Yep.  From all directions.

We got an inter-faith "amen-choir" going on here today


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 7, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## Four (Sep 7, 2012)

your religious perspective will loosely correlated politically no matter what you do... so at times it becomes obvious even if you don't mention it.

If someone said they wanted to ban pornography i might assume it had a religious reason.

If someone said they wanted to ban people from drinking boose on sunday, i would definitely assume it was a religious reason.

But regardless if it was a religious reason i'd still be against banning porn and banning booze filled sundays.

That being said i am as libertarian as it comes...


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 7, 2012)

I want less federal government. They are responsible for national defense, and protecting its citizens from the harm imposed by others. All this politically correct hand out garbage is not what our founding fathers envisioned. Most gubermental responsibility is constitutionally left to the states. The states continually screw this up, but hey, it is the best we got, and far better than anyone else's plan. At least it used to be. We'll see what happens.

The nation is in a bad bad way, and the liberals want me to pay for someone else's birth control? PLEASE, keep your pants on and shut up. NO MO OBAMA!


----------

